# Should I change buffer position for commutators?



## szalejot (Jan 9, 2015)

Now I am solving edges with M2 method. Now my buffer is DF (easy to setup to UB).
I would like to move to commutators, at least for longer cases.
As I checked algs for BH-corners (http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html) a lot of them will use D face for commutators with my buffer.
I am wondering should I change my buffer for UF.

Pros:
- Easier to execute comms.

Cons:
- Setup moves for M2 cases will require more D moves, which are slower and less comfortable than U moves.
- Also change period will be hard. I would have to relearn setup moves for targets. Now I am doing them almost without thinking of it, which gives me time to think about memo and use "think ahead".

What do you think?


----------

